# Feral Maine **** needs relocation, Long Island, N.Y.



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Goliath is a beautiful Maine **** that seems to have been social at 
some point in his life. He was probably discarded at a young age 
and left to fend for himself. He shows signs of coming around and 
then regresses because his current situation isn't a great one. 
He's awaiting a neuter but until then, he's at a boarding facility 
with barking dogs. Once he's neutered, the end of this week, he 
needs to find a new location/home to live out his life. Goliath's 
problem … he's abused day in and day out by some neighborhood kids. 
Even one of the residents in the area is always threatening to end 
the feral cats in the area. Goliath is the last of the feral cats 
that used to come around – leading us to believe that someone is 
removing them or killing them although we can't prove it. Goliath's 
future at this location is not promising. Goliath has been trapped, 
he's awaiting a neuter at the end of the week but still needs a 
place to be relocated. If someone out there has a managed colony at 
their home or a barn, Goliath would be a great addition to your 
colony. He's sweet and although scared and feral at times, 
certainly has potential to be socialized into a new environment.

RESPOND TO [email protected]


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Rosalie, I found someone who will take your guy!!!!!  

I am a case manager for Maine **** Rescue, and there is a rescue person in New York, so I e-mailed and asked her. She can't let him outdoors, so he will have to be an indoor cat....and you must get him tested for FeLV/FIV, vaccinated, & neutered.

Let me know if you want to do this, and I will pm you her e-mail address!!!

Abhay


----------

